# Configuring Eclipse and Cygwin for C++



## Kalanadian (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok so I am having some difficulties here. 

Okay so the problem I am having is basically that when I create a new C++ project in eclipse, the folder "includes" is not there which I think is the reason for the warnings I am getting. 

Error launching external scanner info generator (g++ -E -P -v -dD C:/Users/Lindsay/workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.cdt.make.core/specs.cpp)
and the other is similar, just specs.c not cpp.

If I have to change any paths or anything, specific instructions are best because I'm not the most knowledgable in this area. 

Also I am working on Vista.

EDIT

OK after hours of trying to figure this damn thing out, I haven't made much progress. But I think the problem is it's not reading the compiler. WHen I open the windows comman prompt and type in g++ -version or gcc -version it can't find it. But I have edited the PATH to contain C:\cygwin\bin. What the heck is going on here? Help is appreciated. 

Thanks! If you need any more info, just ask.


----------

